# PARAWAH! Hurrah! oh wait...............



## mikef (Aug 27, 2019)

That double potted pot that undoubtedly will be pesky to run down,so I would ask what specs will it be as to begin my search early. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2019)

The pot mount on the Smallbear wah enclosure is placed so that a standard 16mm splined shaft pot (with their pinion gear) will reach.

I know I know, they aren't designed for the wear and tear they'll receive compared to an actual wah pot, but it _will _work.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 27, 2019)

Does the PCB use the funky ass dual gang pot or did you figure out another way?


----------



## mikef (Aug 27, 2019)

mikef said:


> That double potted pot that undoubtedly will be pesky to run down,so I would ask what specs will it be as to begin my search early. Thanks!





Robert said:


> The pot mount on the Smallbear wah enclosure is placed so that a standard 16mm splined shaft pot (with their pinion gear) will reach.
> 
> I know I know, they aren't designed for the wear and tear they'll receive compared to an actual wah pot, but it _will _work.



 Thanks! 
I have madd acquisition skills an can get all sorts of stuff, like mil spec double pots and whatnot.  If it has a long shaft and needs a c ring retainer, I got a  dremmel and I ain't scared to use it! I just need to know if the circuit calls for one and is it audio or linear and what resistance it is.


----------



## mikef (Aug 27, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Does the PCB use the funky ass dual gang pot or did you figure out another way?


what the gent said, although I find them enduring.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 27, 2019)

Never mind I looked at the PCB, dual gang for sure.


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2019)

Yep, A10K dual.


----------



## mikef (Aug 27, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yep, A10K dual.



LOG (AUDIO) TAPER ? or the other kind? Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2019)

mikef said:


> LOG (AUDIO) TAPER ? or the other kind? Thanks!



Yes, log.


----------



## mikef (Aug 31, 2019)

*Found a pot For the  Parasite Wah.10K OHM DUAL LOG (AUDIO)  2 WATT CLAROSTAT POTENTIOMETER LONG SHAFT NOS   1 PCS. I have one coming in today.  Link to the last one! *


----------



## mikef (Aug 31, 2019)

Say, any date on the build docs/parts list on the Parasite wah? I'm  ready to get going on it as soon as it hits the mailbox! Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm working on build docs right this minute. 

I don't have a template drawn up for the wah wiring diagrams right now, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mikef (Aug 31, 2019)

thanks
parts list/ wiring/ schem/ all takes time.
We appreciate all the work and I hope that your company does well. I try to post links   and send people yalls way whenever I can.


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2019)

Partial docs are here:
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ParasiteWah.pdf


----------



## mikef (Aug 31, 2019)

Robert said:


> Partial docs are here:
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ParasiteWah.pdf


THANKS! Now, to study the FreakerWah  and figure out how to  implement the q switch/tone pot vol mods.........


----------



## Robert (Sep 3, 2019)

mikef said:


> THANKS! Now, to study the FreakerWah  and figure out how to  implement the q switch/tone pot vol mods.........



For the Q switch I suspect you'll want to use a 2P6T rotary switch to change the values of C2 and C3.


----------

